

Brain games don't make you smarter - J3L2404
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2010/04/21/study_brain_games_dont_make_you_smarter/?camp=obnetwork

======
drKarl
That's old news...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1280015>

